# Distros talk



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

All I wanna say is Ubuntu Rocks.

Moved from ESR thread - mehul


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

fedora rocks more


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Suse rocks more and more


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^Sorry, but the options are fedora,fedora,fedora......more fedora!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Well Ubuntu is just one CD and gives more inbuilt utilities than many others bulky distros which comes in DVDs or 5-6 CDs.

Ubuntu is light on system resources , easy to use and install new packages.
its the best a newbie or an expert can get.

Dont believe me ???
Well Ubuntu has risen to no.1 within just three years . Its just awesome. All distro awards say ubuntu is the winner.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

hmmm... wat abt ppl w/o internet?????
fedora>suse>ubuntu>all


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^why ???  even fedora and suse needs internet connection to install rpm packages and using yast.


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^Ubuntu version don't have both gnome and kde.


			
				~phenom~ said:
			
		

> Well Ubuntu has risen to no.1 within just three years . Its just awesome. All distro awards say ubuntu is the winner.


They lie!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^ubuntu have GNOME by default which is the best desktop environment acc. to me. Besides u can always install kde with few clicks via internet.

And ubuntu is surely the winner , whole world dont lie.


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^was just kidding man. Every one has his own opinion and choices!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> hmmm... wat abt ppl w/o internet?????
> fedora>suse>ubuntu>all


 Debian with it's 4 DVD's is still less?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

u can install rpms in both witout internet... but wit fedora n suse atleast u get the basic utilities wit the dvd...
in ubuntu u hav to download almost evything...
@tyf i ws talkin abt noob friendly distros which r easy to install n run...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^ what everything ??? we do have all basic things within the box in ubuntu.


----------



## subratabera (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Fedora is working hard to improve the performance of its rpm system. Soon we will see a brand new yum command which will work faster and more efficiently...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Ok I give up   , Ubuntu has many disadvantages.
The biggest is that it is an Addiction. 
Everyone who uses ubuntu for some time starts loving it more than anything else . He starts believing that all those who are using windows are idiots for they are paying huge money for crap , buggy software which provides viruses and lots of problems as free gifts.

he also starts believing that Ubuntu is the best linux distro in the world and that anyone using any other distro is not enjoying the full benefits of linux.


And i am addicted, Please help me....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

There's a way to cure this addiction. Use slackware. But, don't blame me if you become a slacker. And there's no cure for it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^ I dont wanna be a slacker. But I will try slackware and may become slackware user , not slacker for sure.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

wats different in Slackware?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

No strings attached. You are on a free fall.


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Means??


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

^^yeah ,  even  i wanna know that. Please expalin mehul...


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

*www.slackbook.org/html/introduction-slackware.html


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Wow...
Mehul u sud hav told me that earlier.
I m gonna download that..


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*

Go ahead but remember that you will have to play around with a lot of things.
Slackware has no GUI installer, no fancy partition tools, just powerful fdisk and CLI installer. After install, it doesn't even start Xserver by default. It places everything in the hands of the user.
So, you will have to give it some time to get used to, and read some man pages and google.
Even I feel like trying out slackware again but no place on my disk


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh man , i just saw this thread title and got frighrened  that someone hacked into my account and  posted this thread. But it was u mehul.
Thanx for making it a separate thread. But it is really worth  a thought that any moderator can post a thread by any member's name. frightening.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 24, 2007)

UBUNTU for me


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Oh man , i just saw this thread title and got frighrened  that someone hacked into my account and  posted this thread. But it was u mehul.
> Thanx for making it a separate thread. But it is really worth  a thought that any moderator can post a thread by any member's name. frightening.


I didn't post it by your name. Just moved your post from one thread to a new one. We can't post in somebody else's name. But, we can edit it, but it's very well shown as to who edited it.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Feb 24, 2007)

^^Its ok , it was just a thought , nothing serious.


----------



## hellknight (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*



			
				Manshahia said:
			
		

> Suse rocks more and more


Really yaar, SUSE rocks! Fedora sux because its very hard for a newbie. A newbie has to to everything in it, like mount windows partition, no mp3 playback etc.


----------



## desertwind (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*



			
				~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> Ok I give up   , Ubuntu has many disadvantages.
> The biggest is that it is an Addiction.
> Everyone who uses ubuntu for some time starts loving it more than anything else . He starts believing that all those who are using windows are idiots for they are paying huge money for crap , buggy software which provides viruses and lots of problems as free gifts.
> 
> ...



I don't find anything much addictive in ubuntu. I used it for a few days (due to the unavailability of others distros). And moving forward i've a temptation of getting rid of it and get myself another distro. Shuttleworths moves added to it.

I'm with debian etch right now. But i'd say you guys must try gentoo or slackware if you want to know the power of gnu os with linux kernel.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Eric Raymond(catb fame) Knocks Fedora, Switches to Ubuntu*



			
				desertwind said:
			
		

> I'm with debian etch right now. But i'd say you guys must try gentoo or slackware if you want to know the power of gnu os with linux kernel.


 What about arch? I've heard it's good too but never used it.
And anyone for LFS?


----------



## desertwind (Feb 27, 2007)

^^ I don't know much about archlinux. Haven't tried it yet.

Satya might be right person to talk about LFS. He was hacking it for quite a long time.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 27, 2007)

Well Ububtu is the best cuz 

- easily installable
- easily recognize ur sound and graphics ..(though I have to do tweaking on my lappi)
- aaram se u can install xmms and other players like VLC...
- very stable debian ...
- for me who surfs,see movies etc on lappi its gud alternative...

so UBuntu rocks for total newbie..no nautanki of debugging in terminal


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 27, 2007)

^^ i tried installing latest ubuntu on my lappi (thrice) and the installation hangs around 73-75%, any idea what is going wrong. i also checked the installation disk, verified it with ubuntu installer, its say ok!!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

desertwind said:
			
		

> Satya might be right person to talk about LFS. He was hacking it for quite a long time.


 I think he gave it up after what happened last time. Haven't heard him mention about LFS anymore.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 27, 2007)

> i tried installing latest ubuntu on my lappi (thrice) and the installation hangs around 73-75%, any idea what is going wrong. installation disk, verified it with ubuntu installer, its say ok!!



Whats the exact error its throwing ? maybe ur DVD drive isnt working fine..try installing with oem method ...a very good site for linux on lappi's is www.linux-on-laptops.com


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 27, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Whats the exact error its throwing ? maybe ur DVD drive isnt working fine..try installing with oem method ...a very good site for linux on lappi's is www.linux-on-laptops.com



well, its not giving any error, just stop there forever and my dvd drive seems to have no problem. I tried waiting for 2-3hours but no further progress 

thanks for that site, found a page,though it is in german! will use google translator.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 27, 2007)

Then there *tuxmobil.org/mylaptops.html , *ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Laptops and *wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks tech_your_future, the installation method mentioned there is pretty much same as i did, anyway i'll give it a shot again.

but the big deal is if the linux installation fails, you won't be able to run windows , coz grub is not fully installed, so it sucks a lot of time, anyway i'll try.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 28, 2007)

^^^
hmmm.... a very time consuming work


----------



## freebird (Feb 28, 2007)

^^ ever heard *SubGenius*:

*www.slackware.com/%7Evolkerdi/bob.gif
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Volkerding


----------

